# Thoughts on FIRE



## Inv-rebel (Feb 16, 2021)

Has anyone invested in fire? Seems like the time to get in, they are way undervalued and heading in the right direction up 83% the past month. Any thoughts?


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

What is fire?. I know fire means Financial Independence and Retire early. . Is there a product by name fire?


----------



## Inv-rebel (Feb 16, 2021)

fplan said:


> What is fire?. I know fire means Financial Independence and Retire early. . Is there a product by name fire?


Sorry I should have been clearer. It is the Supreme cannabis company.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

fplan said:


> What is fire?. I know fire means Financial Independence and Retire early. . Is there a product by name fire?


I was going to chime in by saying I have just saw a youtube video on it but it is clearly not what the OP is talking about lol.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a few shares of FIRE as part of my highly speculative / fun pics. Not sure what to think about the new financing agreement with BMO. Something must be in the works...


----------

